# Data Usage Storage



## panthar (Aug 12, 2011)

When wiping the phone to try a new ROM, the data for Data Usage is among the data wiped. Does anyone know where this is stored? I would like to be able to manually repopulate it to the amount of data I have actually used during the month.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

panthar said:


> When wiping the phone to try a new ROM, the data for Data Usage is among the data wiped. Does anyone know where this is stored? I would like to be able to manually repopulate it to the amount of data I have actually used during the month.


Did some quick poking around with Titanium Backup; it looks like it's listed under "Data usage (Policy & Stats)", which are also represented by /data/system/netpolicy.xml and /data/system/netstats.


----------



## panthar (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice - thanks! I haven't determined the file format yet, but for now I'll make a quick script to back those up over ADB for when I re-flash. Then, things will be in sync once my next bill cycle comes around.


----------

